# Percutaneous Balloon Microcompression



## nkrush12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. Could really use some help with the CPT code for this procedure. Right now I am thinking of 64999.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 3, 2009)

Not enough info to determine code.  Percutaneous balloon microdecompression of what?

Julie, CPC


----------



## LaSeille (Feb 4, 2009)

Please give a little more detail.  Are you talking about Vertebroplasty or Kyphoplasty (spinal procedures)?

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## nkrush12 (Feb 16, 2009)

*balloon microcompression*

Sorry for the not getting more detail..

It is not a kyphoplasty or vertebroplasty. 

My doctor states that he will be preforming a percutaneous balloon microcompression on the patient's fifth cranial nerve  to treat trigeminal neuralgia. From what I understand, he will be inserting a catheter and then a balloon is inflated with contract material to destroy the nerve.

At first I was going to use CPT code 64600 but that is injecting the NERVE with a neurolytic agent. Our doctor will be inflating the balloon and basically crushing the nerve.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just not finding much information on this procedure.  I also come up with 64999 but am not totally convinced that this is correct.  From what I'm reading about PTBC (Percutaneous Trigimal Balloon Compression), the balloon is inserted via a needle/catheter and then expanded multiple times crushing the nerve.  Do you know the manufacturer of the balloon device?


Julie, CPC


----------

